# Leider wieder hier nach  ca. 3 Jahren. Neuer Pc



## Brainish (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich war hier schon vor 2-3 Jahren.
Habe damals einen Rechner erstellt, lief bis heute auch alles supi.
Hatte nen i5 2500k Prozessor und ich glaube die Geforce 560 ti oder so..

Nun habe ich seit heute das Problem, dass mein Computer bisschen rumgespackt hat, ich daher öfters freezen musste und jetzt stürtzt er immer wenn das Willkommenzeichen kommt ab.
Davor hatte er hier und da auch paar Macken, außerdem glaube ich. Ist es an der Zeit für einen neuen Rechner.


Ich bitte diesmal wieder um Eure Hilfe, damals lief alles sehr gut und war sehr zu Frieden auch über die Arbeit und die Zeit die sich Herbboy nimmt.

Ich habe bei Hardwareversand mal was gezaubert : hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC 

Bei dem Mainboard und CPU bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, daher habe ich z.b. die CPU freigelassen.

--Sollte ich lieber eine geforce 780 nehmen ? und nen besserer netzteil?

Budget sollte so bei 1100-1200 Euro liegen, drunter wäre natürlich auch Super .

Achja, wie alle spiele ich sehr gerne auf höchster Auflösung, bin genau so ein Grafikfutzi. Außerdem Streame ich hier und da ganz gerne meine Spiele, daher dachte ich vllt an einen guten Prozessor. Sofern ich da richtig lag.


Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt im Voraus,
euer Josh


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

ok ich habe mir noch mal ne Menge der Themen hier durchlesen.

Hier wird der Intel xeon eher als der i7 vorgeschlagen.
ist der wegen den 8 Kernen wirklich bei games  / streaming besser ?
wenn ja welchen würde mich am besten bedienen  ?

verwundert bin ich allerdings das der r9 290 hier oft vorgeschlagen wird und nicht die gf 780.          
( @Herbboy)

ich meine diverse benchmark tests sagen genau das Gegenteil. kann leider keine links Posten bin on via tqpatalk.

aber kann mich diesbezüglich jemand aufklären ?


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2014)

man muss verstehen wie CPUs heute aufgebaut sind:
Intels CPUs haben neben bei noch einen Grafikkern, der zwar nicht keine Bäume ausreißen kann, aber zumindest Grafik liefert, was der Xeon nicht hat, weswegen der schonmal etwas billiger ist.
Dazu kommt aber, das beide CPUs dafür den gleichen anderen Inneren CPU aufbau haben also auch mit 4 Kernen und 8 Threads, weswegen halt von uns der Xeon empfohlen wird, da ja jeder Spieler eine richtige Grafikkarte hat und der kaum teurer ist als der beste i5.
Und nja, eine ATI GPU wird desewegen allgm. genommen, weil die Radeon ein wesentlich besseres P/L Verhältniss haben und es eigentlich eh kaum gute Spiele gibt die das PhysX Gimmik nutzen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2014)

also bevor du über einen neukauf nachdenkst, würde ich zunächst einmal vrsuchen, deinen 'alten' rechner wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. also: windows komplett neu aufsetzen und das gerät (insbesondere lüfter) auch mal grundreinigen. das kann wunder wirken. 

dann kannst du ggf aufrüsten. neue grafikkarte rein, wenn dir die leistung der 560ti nicht mehr langt. ggf noch mehr ram, falls du nur 4 gb verbaut haben solltet. die cpu ist imho noch völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auch lieber mal das Probem eingrenzen, denn der i5-2500 ist an sich noch mehr als gut genug, da musst Du noch nicht wechseln. So eine CPU + 8GB RAM + eine Grafikkarte wie eine AMD R9 280X für 250€, dann hast Du einen PC; der alle Games auf hohen Details schafft. Noch stärker wäre eine AMD R9 290 für 340€, die ist sogar etwas stärker als eine GTX 780. 

Und vlt. noch ne SSD kaufen für Windows und bei der Gelegenheit Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

ok super  danke,

ich bin momentan dabei meinen neuen Rechner irgendwie zum laufen zu kriegen. 

Also eine neue graka werde ich mir dann auf jeden Fall  holen.

ich habe folgendes mainboard: z68 pro3 .

müsste ich da auch nen neues nehmen wenn ich die R9 2900 nehmen würde ?



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

Achso wenn wir schon dabei sind.
Eine neue SSD ist wofür gut ? Nur für zwecke von Windows, oder gibt es da noch was genaueres?
Ist es bei einer SSD egal welche ich nehme ? Oder kann eine gute vorgeschlagen werden?

Bei den R9 290 hab ich mal bei geizhals geguckt: r9 290 | Geizhals EU kann mir jemand sagen welcher Anbieter dort der beste ist ?

Hab jetzt die rausgesucht MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ist die von MSI ok? oder lieber eine andere ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Also, zum Thema SSD mal hier schauen Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative  kurz: das sind Datenträger wie Festplatten, aber mit Chips statt Scheiben und viel viel schneller. Aktuell gut wäre eine Crucial MX100 für ca 80-90€ / 240GB

ach ja: ein neues Board brauchst Du nicht wegen der Grafikkarte. Aber schau mal, was für ein Netzteil du genau hast. Kaufen kannst Du die Karte bei mindfactory oder hardwareversand, ich selber kaufe seit Jahren bei letzterem Shop.


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

ich habe das corsair tx650

und ok kaufe dann bei hardwareversand. das oben angezeigte ist ok, oder ? Also die von MSI, weiß nicht ob die sich so unterscheiden. Bei meiner alten Graka war das wohl nen Grund gewesen.


Achso lohnt sich eigentlich der Aufpreis von 40 Euro für eine 290X ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Also, eine R9 290X kostet an sich eher 70€ mehr, außer Du nimmst eine mit dem Referenz-Kühler (nur EIN Lüfter), die sind aber sehr laut. Von der Leistung her isses so: die 290X ist ein bisschen besser im so genannten "Performance"-Modus, der lauter ist, und im "Quiet"-Modus ist die so schnell wie eine R9 290. Ich würd es bei der ohne X belassen, und die von MSI ist da nicht verkehrt. Kauf aber über den Link vom Preisvergleich, sonst ist es bei hardwareversand oft mal 10% teurer.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2014)

hm nja, eine Lösung damit einem beim Performencemodus nicht die Ohren wegfliegen wäre einen alternativen Kühler drauf zuschrauben, allerdings koster der halt alleine 75€


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

Ok ich nehme dann nur die normale 290.

Ich habe mal wegen einer SSD geguckt und bin auf die gestoßen: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009NB8WR0/...de=df0&creative=22530&creativeASIN=B009NB8WR0 die ist momentan auch im Angebot bei Amazon. oder lieber die hier 250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC ? sind hier große unterschiede ?

Ich habe aber auch gelesen das es einfacher wäre die einzubauen wenn das Gehäuse so eine spezielle Box hat.
Mein Gehäuse ist leider bisschen kleiner. Sollte ich am besten auch gleich ein neues Gehäuse holen ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn genau? Da es in einer SSd keine beweglichen Teile gibt, wäre es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn Du sie nicht in einen genau passenden Schacht fest einbaust. Da die zudem noch an einem Strom- und Sata-Kabel hängt und selber sehr leicht ist (im Gegensatz zu einer Festplatte), kann selbst eine nicht festgemachte SSD an sich auch keinen Schaden anrichten, wenn man den PC dann bewegt.

Wegen der passenden SSD: die etwas teurere hat halt direkt mehr Platz für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis, aber 240 bzw 256 GB bekommst Du an sich zb eben mit der Crucial mx100 oder auch m500 schon für 80-90€.


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

Dieses Gehäuse habe ich  Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Du Herbboy, könntest Du mir eventuell nen Gefallen tun. Ich habe mir jetzt die verschiedenen 290 angeschaut. Also da ich ja wenn mein PC doch funktionieren würde, ne Menge Geld (Prozessor) spaaren würde, könnte ich das für eine ggfs. "bessere" investieren. Ist die hier Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail besser wegen dem OC als die normale von MSI? oder dann lieber doch für 410 eine 290X ? Oder kennst du eventuell eine Soldie 290 mit oder ohne X ? 

Und weißt du ob tatsächlich die 290 noch bisschen besser als die 780 ist? Weil Preistechnisch unterscheiden die sich ja nurnoch minimal. Es gab ja paar nvidia treiber updated speziell für die 780


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Also, die hier Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)  hätte bis zu 1000 MHZ Takt (je nach Bedarf und Temperatur wird auch mal der Takt leicht gesenkt), die MSI hat 1007 MHz. Das tut sich also nix. Die Sapphire hat dafür ein BISSCHEN mehr RAM-Takt. Is also an sich egal, welche du genau nimmst.  Was aber in jedem Fall für die MSI spricht: sie ist 28cm lang, und in Dein Gehäuse passen laut meinen Infos nur Karten bis 29cm - die *Sapphire sind aber etwas über 31cm lang, die passt also wohl nicht! 
*
Wegen der GTX 780: eine R9 290 ist im Durchschnitt ein bisschen flotter - zwar nicht viel, aber an sich kostet ne GTX 780 dann doch eher 50€ mehr UND ist langsamer  ^^  


Wegen des SSD-Platzes im Gehäuse: du kannst die SSD auch in einen Festplattenschacht legen und dort halt nur mit deren zB rechten Seite an den Festplattenkäfig schrauben, das schadet nichts. Falls die dann links in der "Luft schwebt", kannst Du einfach ein Stück Karton drunterstecken als Stütze. Du kannst natürlich auch Adapterrahmen kaufen, die SSD kommt da rein, und der Rahmen dann in einen Festplattenschacht. So einen Rahmen Good Connection Festplatten (SSD/ HDD) Montage Set 2,5" auf 3,5"


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe alles versucht von PC neu reparieren bis zurücksetzen bis sauber gemacht und versucht WIndows neu raufzuspielen. USB stick mit Win7 nimmt er nicht an und wenn er den Bildschirm laden will kommt no Videosignal - wenn überhaupt. Meist kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm.

Jedesmal wenn ich ihn dann freeze will er den PC neu reparieren, dass lass ich dann meißt für 3 Stunden durchlaufen und der Blackscreen erfolgt wieder..

Ich glaub ich sollte dann doch alles holen, oder?


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Weißt du, ob es vlt. die Festplatte ist, die den Geist aufgibt?

Persönlich hielte ich den Wechsel zu einem Core i7 für unnötig. Natürlich hättest du durch "SandyBridge auf Haswell" mehr Leistung. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass diese in der Praxis 
spürbar wäre. Dazu ist der Prozessor, seit der SandyBridge Architektur, zu "unwichtig" geworden. 

Du kannst ja Mainboard (Z97), RAM, Netzteil, SSD und HDD holen. 
Dann die alten Komponenten einzeln austauschen, bis du das kaputte Teil gefunden hast und den Rest wieder retour schicken...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Das Board hat ja auch Monitoranschlüsse, und die CPU eine Grafikeinheit - steck doch mal die Grafikkarte ab und nutze dann für den Monitor einen Anschluss am Board - wenn es dann geht, war "nur" die Grafikkarte defekt ^^  

Ach so: hast Du die Probleme auch schon im BIOS, oder erst bei der Installation von Windows? In letzterem isses vlt dann auch die Festplatte schuld, wenn es im BIOS wiederum noch keine Probleme gibt. Und was IMMER sein kann: Kühler nicht mehr okay und Hitze



@svd: wenn er ein Z97-Board holt, dann müsste er ja doch auch ne neue CPU holen - oder wie meinst Du das? ^^


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, stimmt. Der 2500K ist für den 1155 Sockel. Vergessen.  
Dann würd ich mal auf das Mainboard verzichten und hoffen, dass das alte okay ist.


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die Graka ausgebaut und versucht mit der Onboard graka hochzufahren, geht auch nicht.
Ins BIOS komm ich nicht rein weil er nix an nimmt, keine Maus keine Tasta und keinen USB stick, egal welchen Port. Ich denke es wird dann bestimmt am Motherboard liegen.


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Dann reicht ja vlt. ein neues Z77 Board. Probier's mal aus. Dein Prozessor ist echt noch super.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

RAM wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit - vlt steck mal immer nur EINEN Riegel ein und teste auch nen anderen Slot. Du hast doch sicher 2 Riegel, oder?


Wenn Du ein neues Board brauchst, ist halt die Frage, ob du die CPU übertakten willst oder nicht.


----------



## Brainish (28. Juli 2014)

Naja beim Board wäre das Problem, das ich nicht soviel Ahnung habe vom Aus + Einbau. Ich finde das Netzteil das ich eben ausgebaut habe schon Irre anstrengend.
Und Pc Läden finde ich nicht so berauschend, habe ne Menge Daten auf meinem Rechner die ich ungern an 3te weitergebe. NSA hin oder her.

Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich vielleicht sonst nen neuen PC hole nur ohne Ram und Netzteil.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Das Netzteil musst Du gar nicht ausbauen, wenn Du das Board wechseln willst. Und so schwer ist das mit dem Board nicht: einfach alle Kabel abstecken, die hinten am PC stecken und die auf dem Board stecken. Die kannst Du später fürs neue Board unmöglich aus versehen falsch aufstecken - das einzige evlt. "schwere" sind die Kabel für Power an/aus, Reset, HDD-LED... die kommen von der Gehäusefront, und da steht auf den kleinen Steckern meist nur klein ne Abkürzung drauf wie PW-SW (Power-Switch), und beim Board hast Du meist rechts unten 1-2 Gruppen mit Pins, wo die drangehören. IM Handbuch des neuen Boards steht dann drin, welcher Stecker wohin kommt. Das einzige wirklich wichtige ist Power-Switch, die anderen sind "kann"-Kabel, aber der PC geht auch ohne diese Kabel (Status-LED zB ), und falsch aufstecken hat keine Folgen: dann geht der PC halt vlt nicht an, aber was schlimmes kann nicht passieren.

Und das Board rausnehmen: wenn alle Kabel ab sind, wirst Du insgesamt je nach Board 6 bis 9 Schrauben sehen, die in 3 Reihen mit Schrauben auf ca gleicher Höhe verteilt sind. So müsste das Board aussehen: http://www.jagatreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ASRock-Z68-Pro3_6.jpg  und die Schrauben kommen durch die Löcher die aussehen wie das Loch direkt über den RAM-Slots mit dem 3/4-Metallring Drumherum. Das neue Board wird dann auch Löcher an den gleichen Stellen haben und vlt noch mehr weiter rechts, denn Deines ist RELATIV "kurz" von links nach recht gesehen. Das schwierigste ist, das neue Board langsam so einzulegen, dass alle Löcher passend über den Abstandhaltern sind, damit Du die Schrauben reindrehen kannst, UND gleichzeitig die Anschlüsse des Boards für "hinten" (also USB, LAN usw. ) korrekt an der Slotblende anliegen. Die Anschlüsse für hinten sind auf dem Bild quasi links oben, und die Slotblende steckt auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses und wird zusammen mit dem Board gewechselt, da jedes Board leicht anders Platzierte zB USB-Anschlüsse hat. 

CPU und Kühler baut man am bestens schon drauf, bevor das Board reinkommt.



Nen kompletten PC, wo nur das Netzeil und RAM "fehlt", wirst Du aber eh nicht so einfach bekommen ^^  


Wegen der PC-Läden: du musst den PC ja nicht inkl. Festplatte übergeben - die kannst Du ja einfach vorher rausnehmen.


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Herb, könntest du mir sagen wie das verläuft, wenn ich mir ein neues PC Setup holen würde, aber meine aktuelle CPU einverbauen würde? Neues Setup da ich sowieso ein neues Gehäuse wollte / Mainboard wahrscheinlich kaputt ist und ich meine Graka aufrüsten wollte. Außerdem hatte mein alter PC keine SSD und 1tb war mir ohnehin zu wenig auf meiner normalen Festplatte. Nu hab ich alles noch mal reingeworfen außer den Ram und die CPU : hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Kannst ja mal gucken wenn du magst, ob das so in Orndung geht ? Wenn ich das bei HWV so einbauen lasse, könnte ich dann meinen I5 dort einbauen ? Ich meine, ist das sehr schwierig den i5 einzubauen dort dann auf's Board ? 
Also ich könnte theoretisch auch noch nen Intel xeon für knapp 210 EUR Nehmen. 

sonst noch tipps bei der Graka?Würde gerne das meißte herauskitzeln und da du meintest das der 780 nicht so das Wahre ist, dann lieber ne gute 290 ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Der Link geht so nicht - schau mal weiter unten oder 1-2 Schritte weiter, DA kannst Du einen Link kopieren mit allen Teilen


CPU einbauen ist an sich nicht schwer, aber wenn Du sogar überlegst, nen Xeon zu nehmen, DANN wäre Sockel 1150 angesagt. D.h. entweder Sockel 1155-Board und Du baust den i5-2500k selber ein, oder direkt Sockel 1150 Board mit nem modernen Xeon



Eine GTX 780 ist stark, aber eine R9 290 ist halt nochmal 5-10% schneller UND billiger. Wüsste nicht, was für die Nvidia spricht, außer man hat 1-2 Lieblingsspiele mit PhysX UND legt da sehr viel Wert drauf, PhysX zu nutzen.


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Habe den Link noch mal überarbeitet: http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.persist=1#share <- geht das so? habe auf Teilen geklickt

welchen Xeon würdest du mir empfehlen ? Oder direkt nen i7 4790k  ? 
Beim prozessor wäre mir ein neueres Modell schon lieber, wenn ich jetzt komplett nen neuen PC hole, dann sind mir 50-100 Euro mehr auch nicht so wild.

Außer natürlich es bringt nix.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Nimm den Xeon 1231v3 oder 1230v3, außer Du wilsst UNBEDINGT übertakten - denn das geht nur mit k-CPUs wie dem 4770k oder 4790k. Die Xeon sind ansonsten fast identisch, nur dass die keine eingebaute Grafikeinheit haben und nicht übertaktbar sind. Der Taktunterschied ist bislang aber noch irrelevant, da ist ein 4790k in Games nur ein ganz kleines bisschen schneller, aber den Aufpreis nicht wert.

Als Board aber lieber eines mit H97 oder Z97 im Namen nehmen, FALLS Du den 1231 nimmst, da der noch neu ist und die Boards mit 80er-Namen mit Pech evlt. noch nicht das passende BIOS drauf haben, wenn die beim Shop schon ein paar Monate "rumlagen". Beim 4790k gilt das gleiche, aber da Z97 nehmen, da diese Boards fürs Übertakten konzipiert sind.


Gehäuse: ganz gut, aber da passen nur Karten bis 29cm rein - das ist an sich nicht mehr zeitgemäß... und speziell die R9 290X passt dann nicht mehr. 

R9 290X: die R9 290 ist kaum langsamer, der Aufpreis ist daher viel zu hoch. Nimm lieber eine R9 290. 

SSD: die "pro" ist unnötig. Nimm eine normale Evo, oder auch sehr gut: Crucial mx100 oder m500, da kosten 240 bzw 256 GB ca. 90€

Kühler: nur nötig, wenn Du übertaktest. Ansonsten reicht auch einer für 25€, und so oder so: hardwareversand baut nur wenige, leichte Kühler ein, ansonsten muss man das selber machen, da es zu gefährlich beim Transport ist.

DVD: wozu denn zwei? Wenn überhaupt, dann macht das nur Sinn, wenn man sehr sehr oft CDs/DVDs 1:1 kopiert, und dann müsste eines von beiden auch ein Brenner sein (du hast zwei reine Lese-Laufwerke drin)


Von ein paar Einsparungen würde ich mir dann ein besseres Netzteil holen - keines mit mehr Watt, sondern hochwertiger und mit besserer Effizienz für ca 70-80€.


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Ok herb, ich habe die Sachen noch mal geändert, würde das Netzteil/Motherboard und Gehäuse so passen ? Habe auch Ram hinzugefügt, hatte ich davor vergessen. SSD habe ich auch ersetzt sowie die Graka. Die ist leider momentan nicht verfügbar. Heißt das, die kommt dann nie wieder ?

-> http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.persist=1#share ( hab das Motherboard auf Z97 geändert um mir falls das nicht wieder kaputt geht irgendwann die Option freizuhalten doch nen OC CPU zu holen)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Wieder falscher Link 

Du kannst als Grafikkarte auch die von Asus ASUS R9290-DC2-4GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort  oder Gigabyte Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort oder MSI MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, AMD Radeon R9 290, 4GB DDR5  nehmen. Die Sapphire kommt bestimmt wieder, aber keine Ahnung, wann.

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Alfar Midi-Tower - schwarz/schwarz  Grafikkarten bis 32cm, Kühler bis 16cm, USB3.0  
oder auch Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC oder hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
geht einer von denen? hab eigentlich auf Link geklickt :o


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Der zweite ging.

Wenn Dir das Gehäuse gefällt, dann is alles okay. Kannst halt auch eines von meinen Vorschlägen nehmen, auch wegen der Grafikkarte. Und beim Netzteil reichen an sich 500W, aber kann sein, dass der Konfigurator mehr verlangt - da orientiert sich der Shop leider oft an den Watt, die ein Grafikkartenhersteller "verlangt", obwohl das nur für GANZ billige Netzteile gilt, bei denen ein 600W-Modell nur so gut wie 350W-Markenmodell ist


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Ja leiderkann ich mit den Watt nicht runtergehen, achja zu den Grakas. die Sapphire, hat die nur den OC Vorteil? Also läuft die bisschen schneller als die von Dir gegannten Grakas ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Die Asus und MSI sind auch OC, musst Du mal schauen - da steht was von "Core Clock", der ist an sich bei allen so um die 1000, da merkst Du keine Unterschiede. Und selbst die Gigabyte ist kaum drunter.


----------



## svd (29. Juli 2014)

Hmm. Du willst jetzt echt fast 350€ ausgeben, wo evtl. nur 70€ nötig wären?

Umsteigern von der alten Core2Duo/Quad oder zB Phenom II X4/6 Architektur würde ich den Xeon uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Da gäbe es kaum ein besseres PLV.

Aber, imho, kann jeder, der einen SandyBridge Vierkerner hat, Haswell getrost auslassen und erst bei Broadwell (oder später) wieder gucken, was gerade aktuell ist.
Der 2500K gehört noch immer zu den Besten der SB Generation. Mit dem Heatspreader verlötet, daher gut zu kühlen. 
Übertaktung auf 4.5GHz ist kein utopischer Wert und wird oft erreicht. (Als ob's notwendig wäre...)

Spiele nützen noch immer, eher selten, mehr als vier Kerne. Die HT Fähigkeiten der Xeons/i7s sind in da noch kein Vorteil. Und da sich die Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge
und Haswell Mikroarchitektur, leistungsmäßig, nicht soo gewaltig voneinander unterscheiden, ist die, um 1GHz höher als der Rest getaktete CPU, auch die Schnellste. 

Später, wenn 8 Thread-/Kernunterstützung wirklich zum "Standard" wird, werden Vierkerner trotzdem nicht mit einem Schlag nutzlos sein. Mit einer dann aktuellen Grafikkarte,
wird der hohe Takt das erstmal trotzdem noch kompensieren können. Und falls der 2500K wirklich zum limitierenden Faktor wird, also seinetwegen zB die Minimum fps stets unter,
sagen wir 35fps, bleiben, oder dich ein neuer Prozessor reizt, kannst du mit 350€ bestimmt etwas "besseres" als den Xeon E3-1231v3, bzw. ein wirklich *spürbares* Upgrade kaufen... 

Aber gut, wenn du den 2500K für 100+€ verkaufst, was sehr leicht geht, kannst du den Wechsel schon vollziehen. 

Was du auf jeden Fall machen solltest, ist das "ich such die Teile im PCGH Preisvergleich und geh von dort zu HWV" Spielchen. Gerade bei den teueren Grafikkarten kann der
Unterschied fast 20€ ausmachen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Schon ein i5-4570 ist halt durchaus seine 20-30% schneller - bei Normaltakt. D.h. man kann es durchaus machen, wenn man eh ein neues Board kaufen muss und noch was für den 2500k bekommt. Ein Wechsel "einfach so" wäre aber auf keinen Fall sinnvoll 


und das mit dem "Links vom Preisvergleich suchen" solltest Du ruhig machen - dann legst Du die Sachen halt in den Warenkorb und erst am Schluss aus dem menü links bei "Service" dann "Rechner-Zusammenbau" - in dem Fall könntest Du dann sogar ein Netzteil deiner Wahl auch mit "nur" 500W nehmen. 8er-Reihe von BeQuiet ist gut, die 9er noch besser, da würde sogar das CM-Modell mit 480W reichen


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Ok Herb ich steh kurz vorm Ende.

Kannst du vllt. noch einmal kurz überprüfen ob das so ok ist? :o lieber nen anderes Motherboard als Z97 oder kann man das alles so einpacken ? 
Weißt du ob Speiel wie BF hardline / AC unity kein Problem sein werden? also ich mein hellsehen kann man zwar nicht, aber vllt ne kleine Meinung ?

Hoffe der Link klappt -> hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Danke svd wegen den Tipps und die Sachen habe ichmeist von Geiz genommen und dann in HWV einkopiert.

Die Sachen wie der i5 wird dann nicht einfach in die Tonne geschmissen, ich kenne jemanden der den nutzen könnte.
Außerdem brauch ich eh ein Board sowie andere Teile und da machen die 210 Euro auch nicht so viel Unterschied finde ich.
Daher hab ich mich dann für ein komplettes Setup entschieden..


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Wieder falscher link, das geht halt nicht, den oben aus dem Browser zu nehmen  aber an sich egal: der PC auch vorher schon - egal WELCHE R9 290 du nun genau nimmst - ist perfekt. Als Board isses egal, ob H97 oder Z97, solang Du eines um die 70-80€ nimmst, isses gut. Besser wäre ein PC erst mit mind. weiteren 100€ Aufpreis, und auch dann wäre er nur ein klitzekleines Bisschen besser. Wenn Deine jetzige Konfig evlt. Mal für irgendwas nicht mehr reicht, dann wird auch eine Konfig für 100-300€ Aufpreis kaum länger halten.


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC achso man muss den unten angegeben Link nehmen ?  ah bin ich blond.

Jetzt hab ich's gesehen welchen Link 


weißt du warum ich beim bestellen folgenden Fehler bekomme: *

Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet: Achtung ! Nur Eigenmontage !


er merkert weil der CPU lüfter zu schwer bei dem Transport ist.. : 

Der von Ihnen gewählte CPU-Lüfter besitzt ein sehr hohes Eigengewicht. Beim Versand des Rechners kann dies zu einem Abreissen des montierten Lüfters führen und unter Umständen weitere Schäden verursachen. Deshalb wird der Lüfter bei Versandbestellungen von uns nicht montiert sondern grundsätzlich separat beigelegt. Durch Auswählen der Checkbox bestätigen Sie, diesen Hinweis erhalten zu haben und mit der Selbstmontage des Lüfters einverstanden zu sein. Wenn Sie den Lüfter nicht selber montieren möchten, wählen Sie bitte einen anderen, leichteren Artikel

Schreiben die das dort immer ?
*


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Jo, passt alles - kannst halt ohne Leistungsverlust auch ein günstigeres Gehäuse, SSD und Board nehmen und je 10-20€ sparen - aber verkehrt sind die auch nicht.


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Ah ok.. wenn ich den  Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev.A nehme dann kommt das nicht, ist der auch in Ordnung ? weilder ist 200g leichter und somit kommt der Fehler nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

jo, der geht auch. Oder halt selber montieren, ist echt nicht schwer.


----------



## Brainish (29. Juli 2014)

Nochmals vielen Dank. Computer ist bestellt.

Seid echt klasse, Herb danke das du dir soviel Zeit genommen hast. Bis demnächst


----------

